# Baby pretending to chew??



## StaceyKor

Does anyone know why my 4 month old would suddenly be pretending to chew. She has been doing it constantly all day lol. I'm not sure if its teething related or what x


----------



## ahcigar1

THis is one of the many signs your LO will show you that they are ready to be weaned.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

My first daughter did this from 3 months. She was not ready for solids!


----------



## PinkGlitter87

*My LO started doing this at 5 months and thats when we started to wean him... however it does seem quite early so maybe teething? x x x*


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly started chewing at around 3 months old but she definitely wasn't ready for solids. It might be teething, or maybe your LO has just discovered something new they can do. The smallest things entertain them after all! :)


----------



## StaceyKor

Lol i dunno, its odd. She hasnt done it up til now when she has been getting her 3 teeth through. I'm wondering if its maybe related to her top teeth trying to come through or if it is just her body practising for solids. I dont think she actually needs food right now, she still seems happy enough on her milk.xx


----------



## Boo44

She has 3 teeth! Wow!

My LO does the chewing thing constantly! For the last 2 weeks. Chews away on his tongue and looks so hard at anything I put in my mouth. Yet he is too young to be weaned! So maybe it's just one of those things?


----------



## StaceyKor

Yeah i've been reading around on dr google, lol. It seems to say either teething or a developmental step towards being ready to wean. I just thought it was strange cos even though she has been grabbing things and chewing them for weeks, it actually looked like she was chewing gum all day as she was even doing it with nothing in her mouth. I found it quite amusing cos it looked so odd. She's still settling fine with her milk alone so i'll hold off with weaning. I'm pretty sure I can feel another tooth on the bottom and her top gum looks swollen where her front 2 teeth would come in so maybe they are moving and she's just using her bottom teeth to chew the gum and ease pain. 

Thank you for your replies xx


----------



## MyMomToldMe

My bubs is doing this at four months too. I don't think he is ready for solids, but it supposedly a sign of interest in food. He started doing it a couple days ago.


----------



## Reno

My LO loves to have a good chomp on fingers! He also loves anything fabric...give him a muslin and he will chew on it for ages!


----------



## firstbaby1985

My 3 month old chews his gloves allllll the time, and I get the looks when I'm eating something. It's like he is studying me! Good he is taking an interest but making me think he will be a big muncher!!


----------



## StaceyKor

Lol aww cute. This wasnt chewing on things though, she's done that for a while. She was chewing nothing but making chewing motions. I think her teeth were bothering her cos she hasnt been doing it this morning lol. Babies make me laugh xx


----------



## special_kala

She probably just doing it because she has realized she can.

Chewing at 4 months cant be a sign of weaning because they cant sit upright so chewing something would probably choke them


----------



## StaceyKor

Hehe yeah I was thinking the same thing. My LO sits well with support but defo nowhere near sitting unaided. The only way we could feed her right now would be if we put her inher bouncer and I dont think that would be too clever haha xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

My LO did this whilst she was teething and got tooth thro a cple days later! Its not a sign for weaning for us as already past that stage so im certain its a teething thing for her! She Looks like shes chewing gum when she does it, Lol! So cute! x


----------



## bellaxgee

Lexi started this when she began babbling mama and dada! We were in a store and I remember looking at her and panicking because I thought she had something in her mouth but then mamamama came out!


----------



## StaceyKor

bellaxgee said:


> Lexi started this when she began babbling mama and dada! We were in a store and I remember looking at her and panicking because I thought she had something in her mouth but then mamamama came out!

Lol awwww so cute. Xx


----------



## StaceyKor

babyhopes2011 said:


> My LO did this whilst she was teething and got tooth thro a cple days later! Its not a sign for weaning for us as already past that stage so im certain its a teething thing for her! She Looks like shes chewing gum when she does it, Lol! So cute! x

This sounds exactly like my LO. Certain its teething related as its bothering her a lot today...she keeps wanting mummy cuddles. Her top gum looks swollen so I think her top teeth are on the move xx


----------

